# "ROCKY MOUNTAIN UND NESTLE AQUAREL "TEAMING UP" FÜR DIE TOUR DE FRANCE 2004"



## Phil Claus (21. Juni 2004)

"ROCKY MOUNTAIN UND NESTLE AQUAREL "TEAMING UP" FÜR DIE TOUR DE FRANCE 2004"
vom 21.06.04
NESTLE AQUAREL, offizielles Wasser der "Tour de France" verlost ein "SOLO AL:50 by ROCKY MOUNTAIN" im Rahmen Ihres "Tipp den Tourchampion" Wettbewerbs. Wer gewinnt die Tour de France 04? Bleibt es spannend bis zum Ende oder ist von Anfang an klar, wer der diesjährige Champion ist? Sagen Sie uns, wer Ihr Favorit ist und Sie haben die Chance auf einen sportlichen Preis! mehr ...


----------



## Wooly (21. Juni 2004)

die Shift-Feststelltaste der Tastatur ist meistens links unten, nur so als Tip ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDaniel (23. Juni 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> die Shift-Feststelltaste der Tastatur ist meistens links unten, nur so als Tip ...


----------

